# A new dog ???



## BigAl RIP

I been giving this a lot of thought lately .
 Both the wife and I love our animals . We have lost 2 of our 3 dogs in the past year .Old Age .The last one has Cancer and her days are numbered . The old house seems kinda quiet now . I would like to find a dog and put it with our last old  dog to provide company and for old Maggie to teach her the ways of this old place . Not sure what to get .  Ideas??

 Really don't want some high dollar dog . We have always taken in rescues and they seem to fit quite well in our lifes .It needs to be a outdoors dog as well as a indoor dog .


----------



## nixon

Al, the choice is almost limitless , but, Labs are one of the best choices in MHO.


----------



## EastTexFrank

If you've always had rescues, why change???  I've always been the same.  All our dogs came from the local pound, one came from the farm and the last one I got through an internet rescue site.  They've all been lab crosses of some kind.  

The last one was a labradoodle from doodlerescue.com but she's more doodle than lab, all except the tail.  That thing can clear a coffee table in no time flat.  She's an absolute gem but don't believe all the hype about them being hypo-allergenic and non-shedding, it's not true.  She does shed but very lightly and needs to be clipped every so often.  

Happy hunting.  No man should be without a dog.


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> I been giving this a lot of thought lately .
> Both the wife and I love our animals . We have lost 2 of our 3 dogs in the past year .Old Age .The last one has Cancer and her days are numbered . The old house seems kinda quiet now . I would like to find a dog and put it with our last old  dog to provide company and for old Maggie to teach her the ways of this old place . Not sure what to get .  Ideas??
> 
> Really don't want some high dollar dog . We have always taken in rescues and they seem to fit quite well in our lifes .It needs to be a outdoors dog as well as a indoor dog .



Whatever happened to getting the dappled dachshund? or was it a piebald?
sigh


----------



## BigAl RIP

They are kinda hard to find up here . I would be happy to find one , but I will not turn down any dog that needs a loving home .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> They are kinda hard to find up here . I would be happy to find one , but I will not turn down any dog that needs a loving home .


Search Dachshund rescues, I implore you.
If you've never been owned by one, you don't know what you're missing. 

If you want a big dog, then get a lab or a collie or a shepherd mix, or even a PB one of those.


----------



## fogtender

My daughter got a one eyed full blooded registered boxer from the pound. 

Mean looking critter, looks like he is squinting one eye sizing you up, while his lips stick up and make him look like he is snarling. 

Very friendly dog and I am finding that most of them are just about like him...except the eye part... seems a cat took it out when he was a puppy, so he don't like them very much, and can't blame him.

I have a Britney Spaniel that I really like, but he it a hunting dog and will sprint after a critter if one shows up, the boxer is just happy to be around people and it really is into getting scratched behind the ears.

Good luck in your choice!


----------



## Galvatron

Al....take a trip to a Dog rescue centre and just look around to see if any of the Dog's just give you that tingle that you don't want to go home with out him/her.

That's how we got our Dog.....we got a right dummy


----------



## lilnixon

Labs and Doxies are my favorite.. once you let one into your life you are hooked forever..  Good luck.


----------



## lilnixon

I have been thinking about this thread, and I felt the need to add a bit more.
Several years ago we had 2 dogs. Harley our chocolate lab, and Mona our Dachshund.  John NEVER wanted a small dog, but now I don't think he could be happy with out one in our house..Mona started out as Tina's dog, but when she enlisted we kept her, and the little shit absolutely stole our hearts.  I spent a lot of time with my Dad prior to him passing, and John started to let Mona sleep in the bed with him. Well it soon became permenent thing until she died last year at the age of 14.  

Harley passed very unexpectedly at the age of 8.  The day after I made John go to a breeders to look as a new pup.  I usually don't force him to do anything, but I knew that he could not be in the house with out a big dog, as Harley had been such a special part of our lives. So we traveled about an hour and half to the breeders.  They had 2 dogs left Forrest and his brother, they were so much alike we had a hard time choosing which one we were going to take home. Well Forrest came up and laid in between me and the wall and that sealed his fate.  when we first brought him home John was sort of nutral toward him.. He was comitted to taking care of him and giving him a good life, but he didn't think he would let himself get too attatched.  WELL Forrest is now his special bud.. they do everything together.he will even load him in the pickup to take the trash down to the end of the driveway.  We had Forrest about 2 month when we decided that he needed to have a pet of his own. He was giving Mona all kinds of grief.. he wanted to play and she would get pissed at him. He was just a bit to rough for our ole girl.  So we went and got Shelby to play with Forrest.  They are best buds now. 

The last time Tina deployed we baby sat our grandpups, Sandi and Belle.  Well Belle was a bit high strung, and didn't like Tina's new boyfriend, and was not behaving too well, but when she was with us she turned into a completely different dog.. I think living out in the country was what she needed.  She is the funniest little thing.  I couldn't imagine our lives with out the three of them.. the get ahold of your heart and you are wrapped around their little toes... 

Both breeds are great outdoors.. we do have to put a coat on Belle when it is really cold outside, but she loves to be out with us. sometimes she does more exploring than the Labs. 

There is nothing better than coming home after a stressful day an seeing my babies all excited about me coming home, and sitting on the couch with Belle in my lap and Shelby laying beside me and Forrest trying to get in JOhn's chair with him.


----------



## Big Dog

lilnixon said:


> I have been thinking about this thread, and I felt the need to add a bit more.
> Several years ago we had 2 dogs. Harley our chocolate lab, and Mona our Dachshund.  John NEVER wanted a small dog, but now I don't think he could be happy with out one in our house..Mona started out as Tina's dog, but when she enlisted we kept her, and the little shit absolutely stole our hearts.  I spent a lot of time with my Dad prior to him passing, and John started to let Mona sleep in the bed with him. Well it soon became permenent thing until she died last year at the age of 14.
> 
> Harley passed very unexpectedly at the age of 8.  The day after I made John go to a breeders to look as a new pup.  I usually don't force him to do anything, but I knew that he could not be in the house with out a big dog, as Harley had been such a special part of our lives. So we traveled about an hour and half to the breeders.  They had 2 dogs left Forrest and his brother, they were so much alike we had a hard time choosing which one we were going to take home. Well Forrest came up and laid in between me and the wall and that sealed his fate.  when we first brought him home John was sort of nutral toward him.. He was comitted to taking care of him and giving him a good life, but he didn't think he would let himself get too attatched.  WELL Forrest is now his special bud.. they do everything together.he will even load him in the pickup to take the trash down to the end of the driveway.  We had Forrest about 2 month when we decided that he needed to have a pet of his own. He was giving Mona all kinds of grief.. he wanted to play and she would get pissed at him. He was just a bit to rough for our ole girl.  So we went and got Shelby to play with Forrest.  They are best buds now.
> 
> The last time Tina deployed we baby sat our grandpups, Sandi and Belle.  Well Belle was a bit high strung, and didn't like Tina's new boyfriend, and was not behaving too well, but when she was with us she turned into a completely different dog.. I think living out in the country was what she needed.  She is the funniest little thing.  I couldn't imagine our lives with out the three of them.. the get ahold of your heart and you are wrapped around their little toes...
> 
> Both breeds are great outdoors.. we do have to put a coat on Belle when it is really cold outside, but she loves to be out with us. sometimes she does more exploring than the Labs.
> 
> There is nothing better than coming home after a stressful day an seeing my babies all excited about me coming home, and sitting on the couch with Belle in my lap and Shelby laying beside me and Forrest trying to get in JOhn's chair with him.



Well said Jan ..............

I might add, our home has never been without a dog. I don't know what it is but dogs and I just get along. Before the boys where born we had GSD's. When we lost our last GSD I took in a pure bred lab from a litter and we've never looked back. Labs will be the only breed I seek! Not to say that we wouldn't take in another breed that seeks me ..........  

All our labs have been faithful and obey with what I feel very little training. I'm sorry to say that my "little" training is more than most people want to invest though. Any dog needs guidance, if you're gonna short cut best not bring it home.

Our dogs are spoiled because they show loyalty. Sometimes I get frustrated because they're too much "up my ass", especially after a stressful day. When I get home, I'm never alone no matter where I go. They get love, affection, babies, and bones all the time and we are rewarded for it. Everyone should experience a Labrador at least once. If given the opportunity and you're willing to talk and train them just a little bit, you will have a friend and companion for life!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Lots of good dogs at the pound.  I think our next dog will be an older pound dog.  But who knows, in a few years I will have forgotten all the joy that is puppies.  Cute to look at but hell on your patience.


----------



## EastTexFrank

PBinWA said:


> Lots of good dogs at the pound.  I think our next dog will be an older pound dog.  But who knows, in a few years I will have forgotten all the joy that is puppies.  Cute to look at but hell on your patience.



Not many truer words have ever been spoken!!!!!


----------



## snow dog

If your place in Idaho is like my place in Idaho, let the sheriff know you want all strays that need a home and you'll have more than you know what to do with !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ladies and Gentlemen !!!! We have a new dog .. she is a Pure Bred Mutt . Lab cross with something else thrown in for good measure . Likes Cats and is house broken ... Hell ,I ain't even house broken yet . She is one year old and does not know her name . Because her old name was the same as our other dog , I will name her "Cricket" . She has already been spade and seems to be adjusting well . First thing she did was steal the cats toy . This could turn bad if the cat finds out . Pictures soon . She is a pound rescue . 

Mama is happy which means Papa is happy !!


----------



## muleman RIP

Great to hear you found one at a rescue Al. They make some of the best and most loyal friends you can ever want.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome.  I wish I had more time to devote to the animals.  I'd get another dog in a heartbeat but I just hate leaving them alone all day with noone around.  I have Hershey and our new little kitten which we named Snickers.  Our other cat decided she was going to play chicken with an oncoming car in September.  She lost.  It was hard to take at first.  My son and I were both devastated.  We took her our in the bush and burried her along side two other dogs and a cat I had in the past.  I haven't had much luck with cats recently.  My first cat, Tiger, was a great cat.  Had him for seven years.  He was an outdoor cat and loved to hunt tweety birds.  One finally got the better of him.  I found him in the garage one morning with his mouth hanging open, drool coming out, was all swollen and could hardly stand.  I looked around and found a pile of feathers.  I'm guessing he ate a bone and it cut his stomach open.  An hour or so later, he could hardly breath.  The closest vet is a 3 hr drive.  He would have never made it.  I had to put him down.  That was a hard day.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen !!!! We have a new dog .. she is a Pure Bred Mutt . Lab cross with something else thrown in for good measure . Likes Cats and is house broken ... Hell ,I ain't even house broken yet . She is one year old and does not know her name . Because her old name was the same as our other dog , I will name her "Cricket" . She has already been spade and seems to be adjusting well . First thing she did was steal the cats toy . This could turn bad if the cat finds out . Pictures soon . She is a pound rescue .
> 
> Mama is happy which means Papa is happy !!


awsome Al you may be a slow trac owner yet nothing wrong with a trailer park trash lab that's what i have he is getting to be 13 now and starting to show his age he sleeps all the time and sometimes wets the bed in his sleep so now i'm having to make different arangements for him found 3 wet spots on the floor in the last year and watched him pee in his sleep at the shop he never even woke up but he stills try to act like he's younger still has the heart just not the body anymore


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> awsome Al you may be a slow trac owner yet nothing wrong with a trailer park trash lab that's what i have he is getting to be 13 now and starting to show his age he sleeps all the time and sometimes wets the bed in his sleep so now i'm having to make different arangements for him found 3 wet spots on the floor in the last year and watched him pee in his sleep at the shop he never even woke up but he stills try to act like he's younger still has the heart just not the body anymore


 


 Hell ! At my age I pee in my sleep too . Wet dreams are still the best though !!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Good move Al.  I've always had good luck with pound dogs.


----------



## lilnixon

BigAl said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen !!!! We have a new dog .. she is a Pure Bred Mutt . Lab cross with something else thrown in for good measure . Likes Cats and is house broken ... Hell ,I ain't even house broken yet . She is one year old and does not know her name . Because her old name was the same as our other dog , I will name her "Cricket" . She has already been spade and seems to be adjusting well . First thing she did was steal the cats toy . This could turn bad if the cat finds out . Pictures soon . She is a pound rescue .
> 
> Mama is happy which means Papa is happy !!




Great to hear you got a new baby..  The cat will get over it..


----------



## lilnixon

Big Dog said:


> Our dogs are spoiled because they show loyalty. Sometimes I get frustrated because they're too much "up my ass",



Forrest gets up John's ass alot.  John will be sitting in his recliner, and Forrest will sit beside him and put his head on the chair arm, then on John's arm..then in his lap... then he puts one paw on John... then another... until he is on John..  it is so funny..


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen !!!! We have a new dog .. she is a Pure Bred Mutt . Lab cross with something else thrown in for good measure . Likes Cats and is house broken ... Hell ,I ain't even house broken yet . She is one year old and does not know her name . Because her old name was the same as our other dog , I will name her "Cricket" . She has already been spade and seems to be adjusting well . First thing she did was steal the cats toy . This could turn bad if the cat finds out . Pictures soon . She is a pound rescue .
> 
> Mama is happy which means Papa is happy !!


Good on ya Al.
I had a pound dog once that was NOT a  Dachshund.
She could spring from the floor and land right in my arms, or would have made it to my shoulder if I didn't catch her. Elsie was her name. 
Her nickname was Moo-moo.. an Elsie the cow reference lol
She was a Manchester terrier/chihuahua mix.


----------



## Big Dog

lilnixon said:


> Forrest gets up John's ass alot.  John will be sitting in his recliner, and Forrest will sit beside him and put his head on the chair arm, then on John's arm..then in his lap... then he puts one paw on John... then another... until he is on John..  it is so funny..



Beaux does the same thing and he ain't no lap dog. Hell I can't make a quick turn at my house (or outside for that matter) without stepping on a paw, tripping, or having a cold nose or toy baby in my crotch! When I shower, it's like stepping threw a mine field, they lay right outside the tub until I get out. They sense and know the patterns Cheryl and I make before we leave (no matter when, ain't just a morning thing) and start sulking. My wife hates it when I go to the shop or outside without the dogs because of the fuss and crying they do when they know I'm outside.  

Come to my house and say "ice cream" and stand back ............... 
(and yes, we make runs to the DQ just for the "kids")


----------



## lilnixon

Big Dog said:


> Beaux does the same thing and he ain't no lap dog. Hell I can't make a quick turn at my house (or outside for that matter) without stepping on a paw, tripping, or having a cold nose or toy baby in my crotch! When I shower, it's like stepping threw a mine field, they lay right outside the tub until I get out. They sense and know the patterns Cheryl and I make before we leave (no matter when, ain't just a morning thing) and start sulking. My wife hates it when I go to the shop or outside without the dogs because of the fuss and crying they do when they know I'm outside.
> 
> Come to my house and say "ice cream" and stand back ...............
> (and yes, we make runs to the DQ just for the "kids")



I would love to be a fly on the wall when both John and I are not in the house.  If one of us leaves, Forrest will sit by the door and whine.  If John is in the garage Forrest will go to the basement and sit right in front of the door, periodically coming up and annoying me, making noise and looking toward the basement, like.. OK Mum go down and open the door for me.

I am no longer allowed to say chicken in the house.  We got the dogs chicken jerky, and they LOVE it.  So if the word chicken s said, or the sound that a chicken makes is heard by them, they all look at the person that muttered the word and proceed to the place that it is stored and if you don't give them some, they will bug you until you do.  

If either of us puts on a coat, or shoes when we are upstairs, the dogs go crazy.  they think that either of those actions mean that we are going to take them outside for a walk in Doggy Disney World.


----------



## pirate_girl

If I even think about going someplace, Gretchen can read my mind.
I don't have to be doing a thing, but she somehow knows every single thing I am thinking just by watching me.

I do tell her that I am going to work when I start to get ready for the day.
She goes off and pouts in her bed until I walk out the door.

She used to cry and yelp when I would leave when she was still a puppy, now... she just watches Animal Planet until I get home.

I have no time alone without the long and low shadow normally.
There is always the audience of one, and yes.. I have stepped on those little paws when she gets underneath me in the kitchen while I am cooking.

She likes to share my popcorn when I watch movies. I let her stick her little face in the bowl to take out what she wants, to make a mess on the sofa lol

She barks when the phone rings, when the microwave goes DING! 
She knows what every word means.
The dog is a human in a silky red coat.
Tonight she'll wait until I say 1-2-3 before I pick her up and plop her on the bed with me.. then the love-in will begin-- her diving under the blankets to lick my shins and me falling asleep listening to the radio.


----------



## lilnixon

I like our pups more than I like a lot of people.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love Gretch more than I like most people.
She's a constant in my life and loves me no matter what mood I am in, how I look or what I do.
She's given me more than I could ever try to give back to her.
She was my little angel in a fur coat when I brought her home with me 7 years ago.
My only hope is that I have her for a lot longer.
Don't know what I'd do without my little baby by my side.


----------



## lilnixon

John just called me... Belle is sitting on her bean bag on the second floor of our house in the computer room munching on an ear of corn.  She apparently went to the deer feeder and got herself a little late night snack.  How she got in to the house let alone upstairs is beyond me.  And she only has 4 teeth.


----------



## lilnixon

pirate_girl said:


> I love Gretch more than I like most people.
> She's a constant in my life and loves me no matter what mood I am in, how I look or what I do.
> She's given me more than I could ever try to give back to her.
> She was my little angel in a fur coat when I brought her home with me 7 years ago.
> My only hope is that I have her for a lot longer.
> Don't know what I'd do without my little baby by my side.
> 
> View attachment 49635



She is a sweetie.. kinda looks like Belle.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilnixon said:


> John just called me... Belle is sitting on her bean bag on the second floor of our house in the computer room munching on an ear of corn.  She apparently went to the deer feeder and got herself a little late night snack.  How she got in to the house let alone upstairs is beyond me.  And she only has 4 teeth.


She's a Dachshund.
She can do ANYTHING!


----------



## BigAl RIP

What a dog !!!! She minds better than the kids . Sleeps on the floor, right by my side .Comes over every now and then and brings me her toy so we can play . THis morning ,when I opened my eyes she had her head lying on the edge of the bed just waiting for me to wake up . Not making a sound . As soon as I said "Good Morning " All hell broke loose !!!
 She loves the cats , but I don't think it is a mutal thing yet . She also is polite to our old dog . I watched her take her toy up to the old dog ,drop it , and push it with her nose to her . Only barks if someone is at the door or she hears  a strange noise .Shel'l come over and get you if she needs to go outside to go pee .
 I think this is going to work well !


----------



## joec

I've always had good luck with rescue dogs mostly mutts. I have owned a few pure breeds, a couple of Dobermans and the last was a Jack Russel Terrorist (most personality in any dog I've owned too). The Jack died at 18 years old and now have a rescue dog also, half Jack and Basset but very good well trained dog also. He also loves kids, cats and other dogs with little barking too. I got him about 2 years ago now after my old Jack died.


----------



## kitty

pirate_girl said:


> I love Gretch more than I like most people.
> She's a constant in my life and loves me no matter what mood I am in, how I look or what I do.
> She's given me more than I could ever try to give back to her.
> She was my little angel in a fur coat when I brought her home with me 7 years ago.
> My only hope is that I have her for a lot longer.
> Don't know what I'd do without my little baby by my side.
> 
> View attachment 49635


 AWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Big Dog

BigAl said:


> What a dog !!!! She minds better than the kids . Sleeps on the floor, right by my side .Comes over every now and then and brings me her toy so we can play . THis morning ,when I opened my eyes she had her head lying on the edge of the bed just waiting for me to wake up . Not making a sound . As soon as I said "Good Morning " All hell broke loose !!!
> She loves the cats , but I don't think it is a mutal thing yet . She also is polite to our old dog . I watched her take her toy up to the old dog ,drop it , and push it with her nose to her . Only barks if someone is at the door or she hears  a strange noise .Shel'l come over and get you if she needs to go outside to go pee .
> I think this is going to work well !



Where is the pictures?????????????

Neg reps coming if we don't see something soon!

.

.

.

.


----------



## muleman RIP

He is still working on training the dog to find the camera for him. Maybe after the spring thaw when he finally gets moved we will see pics!


----------



## rback33

This thread is about the death of me. This is the first time in my life I have been without a dog since I put Cybil down. I HATE not having a dog, but as it stands, I am just not home enough to get an other one. When I do, it will be a rescue from the pound for sure. Every time Hannah is at my house she asks me about getting another pet. I am honestly thinking hard about doing it anyway....


----------



## kitty

you should get one!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

MY new (used) dog .

Name :
CRICKET 

Breed :
Pure bred Black Lab /Mutt/ cross .....LOL

Age:
1 year

Sex:
Spade female
House broken . Likes Cats . Cats hate her . Loves to run and go for rides . Thinks she is a lap dog . Hogs the bed . Great with the old dog we have .

Does not like to have her picture taken . Refuses to smile .


From the local pound ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Aww!! I love her!
She has a white toe


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

macarther would love to meet her he likes his lab's like i like my coffee hot and black


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Awful cute one there Al


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Looks a lot like our Pitador/Labrabull - she's just a little more black.

Nice dog - sounds like she is less trouble than our boy.  He can't be trusted and he is almost two.


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:


> Looks a lot like our Pitador/Labrabull - she's just a little more black.
> 
> Nice dog - sounds like she is less trouble than our boy. He can't be trusted and he is almost two.


 
 She has no pitbull in her . That is one dog I will never have . First thing I said was that dog has PIT BULL when I saw the pictures . The pound guy assured me she had none , but she does have the best disposition of a Pup I have ever seen . Too late now if she does . She already wormed her way into the family .


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey at least she will show up in the snow. I can see the headlines now.... Krusti stuck in snow drifts saved by loyal pound hound! She looks like a truck riding dog like my old GSD was. Whenever I went away she wanted to go along.


----------



## kitty

aww she's a cute dog!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:


> She has no pitbull in her . That is one dog I will never have . First thing I said was that dog has PIT BULL when I saw the pictures . The pound guy assured me she had none , but she does have the best disposition of a Pup I have ever seen . Too late now if she does . She already wormed her way into the family .



Heh - the pounds are sneaky that way.  Our guy is listed as a Shepherd cross.  He is certainly got something "mastiff" in him and he has the same face as your girl.


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:


> Heh - the pounds are sneaky that way. Our guy is listed as a Shepherd cross. He is certainly got something "mastiff" in him and he has the same face as your girl.


 
 Are you saying they may have lied ???? I got a sneakin hunch you are right and my wife may be *"in"* on it .
 Nice lookin dog , you got there !


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here Al what do you think should i send macarther down to you and you can send him back with a pup i've been looking for a good lab to breed him with but nobody want's him to wrestle with their females because he's mnot pedigreed but he's the best darnd bird dog i have ever seen with no training he was jumping into ice water durig the spring hunt bringing ducks back in his younger years he could sniff out a moose 2 miles off the road at 30 mph heck i couldn't see it with out bino's he is 13 now and it's getting time to get a replacement for hoim i would love to keep  a piece of his legacy i think i'm running out of time now .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

oops wrong picture o i suppose you expected that from a snow tac owner we forget to fill our tanks and post the wrong pics.


----------



## pirate_girl

Beautiful doggies PB and Don 
Sorry Al, I just noticed Cricket has a a lot of white tootsies!
Precious!
The look on her face says: I'm Home!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the general must have known i was talking about him just jumped in my lap all 85 pounds and started liking me in the face.


----------

